# Traveling with tennis racquets from Mexico



## bellesgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone taken tennis racquets through security lately?  Last year, when returning from Mexico, the security agent made my husband return to check in to check his tennis bag.  He said that he could not take the racquets on board.  We had no problems going to Mexico.  We are going back to Mexico soon and just checked with Delta about this.  The agent could not find anything prohibiting racquets.  She gave us the number for TSA but they are closed for the weekend/holiday.  I don't know if it is a Mexico thing, or just an overly enthusiastic security person.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 24, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> Has anyone taken tennis racquets through security lately?  Last year, when returning from Mexico, the security agent made my husband return to check in to check his tennis bag.  He said that he could not take the racquets on board.  We had no problems going to Mexico.  We are going back to Mexico soon and just checked with Delta about this.  The agent could not find anything prohibiting racquets.  She gave us the number for TSA but they are closed for the weekend/holiday.  I don't know if it is a Mexico thing, or just an overly enthusiastic security person.


We take out tennis racquets with us quite often and TSA has never given us any problems, or asked any questions.   We will be flying again tomorrow and we'll be carrying our racquets with us, and I don't expect any problems.  Maybe it is just a rule in Mexico.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 25, 2011)

My two older sons are members of tennis team and always travel with MANY tennis racquets. Never had any problem to pass security point at airports in US mainland.
Maybe Mexico is a little different.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 25, 2011)

We flew today with 4 tennis racquets and we had no problems at all going through security.  Not a single question asked.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  I guess we will not have any problems going to Mexico.  Has anyone flown back from Mexico with tennis racquets?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2011)

If they fit inside a bag that's under 44" cumulative, and aren't liquid, and you have no more than 2 items per person to carry on, you're good to go.

Some airlines have different size restrictions, but Delta's is 44"

Jim


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 26, 2011)

*strings wil pop*

that's the problem if u check them, I did!


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 28, 2011)

I carry my tennis racquet with my online baggage all the time.  No problems because it fits under the seat, if necessary.


----------



## sstug (Dec 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter what the TSA rules are since Mexico has their own rules that do not always agree with the TSA.  For example, I have lost several small cuticle scissors coming home from Mexico by forgetting to put them in my checked bag.  Mexico does not allow knitting needles or any sharp objects (scissors/knives) of any size in a carry on, while the TSA does.  If they stopped you once that may indicate a rule (maybe they are viewed as a possible weapon?).  Best bet is to look on the Mexican version of the TSA website (if I find it I will post a link).  Also, rules tend to be followed or interpreted inconsistently in Mexico from what I have seen.  So until you find someone who has tried to carry on racquets like yourself you will only get guesses from the rest of us (and logic does not always apply to airport security rules).


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 28, 2011)

Many Moons ago post 9/11 in three stages of security in Guadalajara each one requiring additional items to be checked. (The final one gate checked to an envelope with a claim check)

1. All Battery Powered Items

2. Network and power cables for the laptop

3. Blank CD Media


It was the first weekend that flights were reopened, just illustrating an inconsistency between Mexican Airline, Airport and at the time Army personnel in consistently applying a policy


----------



## sstug (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, the information certainly is well hidden.  But I managed to find something useful on the Aeromexico website.

http://www.aeromexico.com/us/Travel...e/RegulationsAndPolicies/restrictedItems.html

at the bottom of the page click in the "see the whole list" link and it opens a pdf file.

while tennis racquets are not specified, it does state under restricted items -  "Billiard cue sticks, golf, hockey and cricket stick, skis and similar sports items, mittens and bats."

so this is easily interpreted as no tennis raquets allowed in carry on bags.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

sstug said:


> Well, the information certainly is well hidden.  But I managed to find something useful on the Aeromexico website.
> 
> http://www.aeromexico.com/us/Travel...e/RegulationsAndPolicies/restrictedItems.html
> 
> ...


Thank you - that list is very helpful.


----------

